# Mesh Tape



## majhemp (Oct 15, 2010)

My question is after my 1st coat of mud with quick set using mesh tape, will all the next coats be with quick set also or can I use pre mix mud?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Only one time is necessary.*



majhemp said:


> My question is after my 1st coat of mud with quick set using mesh tape, will all the next coats be with quick set also or can I use pre mix mud?


Majhemp,

You only need to ask the question once on a single thread.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

majhemp said:


> My question is after my 1st coat of mud with quick set using mesh tape, will all the next coats be with quick set also or can I use pre mix mud?


You can and should use premix mud over it.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

majhemp said:


> My question is after my 1st coat of mud with quick set using mesh tape, will all the next coats be with quick set also or can I use pre mix mud?


If youre a pro use either--if youre a HO call someone!!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

here's a prime example of are hard working admin and mods at work


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> here's a prime example of are hard working admin and mods at work


 So what was your point?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

we can get 2 arguments about mess tape going this way now,leave her up :yes:
mesh tape sucks


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> we can get 2 arguments about mess tape going this way now,leave her up :yes:
> mesh tape sucks


mesh rules (I'm just a DIY'er though)

Wait...aren't we all DIY'ers? I do all my own work.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys, this scraps on in another thread... I think fibrefuse is winning


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> So what was your point?



What is the point of a professional forum?


----------

